# 135 gallon tank....



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

OK...here is the deal. I have a 135 gallon tank (72"x18"25") that I am going to reseal for fish. IF this dosnt work I am gonna put some kind of herp in it...I just dont know what yet... My wife said snakes are a no-no, so does anyone have any suggestions on what I could put in here for life. ..I would really like to do some soft or cayman but I dont think that it would work in a tank that small.... I am open to all suggestions...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It depends on how much maintenance you want to put into it. How much do you want to spend? Do you want something that requires a fully planted terrarium? What about desert? Semi-aquatic or completely terrestrial? Do you want something that is going to outgrow the tank? Do you want something that requires intensive lighting or something that will do with just belly heat and ambient daylight?

If you want something that is a Monitor, then I believe a Red Ackie will do okay in that size habitat.

There's no way a Caiman will do in that.


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

I always wanted a community of Hypo, Snow, Tangerine, etc, Leopard Geckos. It would be expensive but when you get babies you would be able to sell them for a fourtune.
If not, Poison Dart Frogs are amazing.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

the darts require a completely sealed environment for humidity purposes... i've heard their a bit of a pain to keep because of how fragile they are.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

A glass tank that won't hold water would still be okay for humidity purposes with an automated mister. The only thing would be that he'd have to get a proper top and not use a standard aquarium hood or screen.


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

> It depends on how much maintenance you want to put into it. How much do you want to spend? Do you want something that requires a fully planted terrarium? What about desert? Semi-aquatic or completely terrestrial? Do you want something that is going to outgrow the tank? Do you want something that requires intensive lighting or something that will do with just belly heat and ambient daylight











though it would be cool to have a shitload of leopard geckos lol even though there nocturnal and dont do much during the day


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

OK...I talked the wife into a snake...finally....What would you guys reccomend...I am not a newb with snakes...just been out of the loop for a few years...Whatever I buy I am going to get it while its real young and let it go from there....so mind you this tank will be its home FOR LIFE. I know they say the tank should be half the length of the snake, but for a baby could I just get away with providing alot of hides/cover and take some of them out as the snake grows in size. I dont have room for a smaller tank at this time so whatever I get will start its life in this tank.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

A boa would work in there.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

hmm... I'd probably buy a piece of plexi that'll block off some of the tank, and than just move it as the snake grows bigger.

How strong are you? :-/ although that may sound like a dumb question it does make alot of sence, if you think about it.... (Ie: you wouldn't want someone who could barely lift 100lbs. to own a full grown retic, or burm.)


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

ACKIES :nod:


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

As for the strenght question.... thats not a problem...I worked out my whole life and still continue to do so... As for the species I was mabey leaning for somting that could be handeled....From what I have read a retic. is kinda moody and not really one to be messed with, aside the fact that I cant house a 20+' snake ...I dont think my wife is that underdstanding.... But as of now I am leaving my options open on anything.....Any suggestions are welcome...if you could provide a care sheet with it I would apperciate it.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

DeadIrishD said:


> hmm... I'd probably buy a piece of plexi that'll block off some of the tank, and than just move it as the snake grows bigger.
> 
> How strong are you? :-/ although that may sound like a dumb question it does make alot of sence, if you think about it.... (Ie: you wouldn't want someone who could barely lift 100lbs. to own a full grown retic, or burm.)


Doubt he'll have a burm or retic in a 6 foot long cage for life.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

If you're dead set on a snake I would go with a Ball Python...just make sure you properly secure the top. There's no way I'd keep a snake in a glass tank simply for the fear of it escaping.


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ball Python


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

seanieboy31 said:


> Ball Python :nod:


no offence but a if a ball pyhton could live in a 18 by 18 snake rack dont you think that a 135 for a ball python is a waste????


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Ball Python :nod:


no offence but a if a ball pyhton could live in a 18 by 18 snake rack dont you think that a 135 for a ball python is a waste????
[/quote]

We're talking about housing for life...I can't see a 5' Ball living in an 18" x 18" habitat. We have some in 18" x 24" but they're hardly fully grown.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Ball Python :nod:


no offence but a if a ball pyhton could live in a 18 by 18 snake rack dont you think that a 135 for a ball python is a waste????
[/quote]

We're talking about housing for life...I can't see a 5' Ball living in an 18" x 18" habitat. We have some in 18" x 24" but they're hardly fully grown.
[/quote]

i dont know.....what the breeders use to house their adults


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Well....if it seems kinda overkill for 1 ball in there for life could I house 2 in that and they still be fine...like 2 females?....and the other option I was looking at was a Red Tail Boa....Any insight into them?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Embowe said:


> Well....if it seems kinda overkill for 1 ball in there for life could I house 2 in that and they still be fine...like 2 females?....and the other option I was looking at was a Red Tail Boa....Any insight into them?


I'd go with the redtail. Great pets, get fairly large, docile, and great hardy snakes (well, most localities). If you want more information on them check out ABB's caresheet or just let me know you want to know about them... I'd be more than happy to help.

Don't house two snakes together unless you're breeding them.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Embowe said:


> Well....if it seems kinda overkill for 1 ball in there for life could I house 2 in that and they still be fine...like 2 females?....and the other option I was looking at was a Red Tail Boa....Any insight into them?


Snakes should never be housed together for any long period of time. There have been enough incidents of cannibalism to warrant that...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

green tree boas r sweet.. always wanted one..


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

jiggy said:


> green tree boas r sweet.. always wanted one..


Not in a 135. Waaaay too big. You'd have to divide half of it out, and do all sorts of work on it.

Definitely a cool snake, my GTP is badass.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

rhino rats are pretty cool



















but they like cold


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And rhino rats are also absurdly expensive.

In terms of the size of the snake... Red tails can still get LARGE. Especially if you're dealing with a female. Are you prepared to feed your snake rabbits when it gets to be an adult? If not, steer clear. And these snakes are STRONG. So be aware of this. The power of a snake is simply uncanny.

I don't think the tank would be _wasted_ on a ball python. It depends on th person and how they want to treat their animal. Breeders who keep the snakes as specimens for breeding purposes treat their animals differently than those who have them as pets... You can also do amazingly nice set-ups for a snake in something like a 135 gallon and make it worth looking at (beyond an overturned flowerpot hide on newspaper with a tote for water/soaking).

I personally think a jungle carpet python would be pretty cool in your case. They are semi-arboreal snakes and would make use of some of that height you have in the tank and you could set up an amazingly fantastic looking display tank with thick branches and such for the snake to climb around. And jungles are gorgeous. That's my personal choice/recommendation. The snake also doesn't get overly huge and will always remain easy for one person to handle. HERE ARE SOME PICS.

But since this is all theoretical depending upon whether or not you can reseal the tank to hold water... What fish will you put in there if it does hold water?


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

ok...I am not putting fish in there...I am going to do a snake...(already have oscars and red bellies)...Mind you the only thing I am worried about is the fact that the tank is only 18" wide...Feeding rabbits wouldnt bother me per the fact that it would be around once a month when they get them. From what I am reading a python can be real picky when it comes to eating but a boa will really never pass up a meal. I do like the look of that jungle carpet....but the big thing is whats the price on one of those badboys....My LFS only has a small selection of snakes (around 2 or 3) that intrest me...so I would prolly be buying from an online source...can anyone reccomend a good online snake souce


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Embowe said:


> ok...I am not putting fish in there...I am going to do a snake...(already have oscars and red bellies)...Mind you the only thing I am worried about is the fact that the tank is only 18" wide...Feeding rabbits wouldnt bother me per the fact that it would be around once a month when they get them. From what I am reading a python can be real picky when it comes to eating but a boa will really never pass up a meal. I do like the look of that jungle carpet....but the big thing is whats the price on one of those badboys....My LFS only has a small selection of snakes (around 2 or 3) that intrest me...so I would prolly be buying from an online source...can anyone reccomend a good online snake souce


I can't think of anyone better than http://exoticsbynature.com e-mail them to find out what they have, they don't update their site for everything they have (2-3k snakes at a time).

Check out the kingsnake.com classifieds, if you can't find a carpet python.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

You can find pretty much anything you could want on kingsnake. Just check out the seller on the BOI on fuanaclassifieds before buying.


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Before I pickup any snake I gotta build a top for the tank so it is secure..I already have a wooded trim ring on ther that I made in place of the plastic one that a fish tank would normally have. I am going to figure out how to make a canopy that will be secure (padlocks because of my 3 year old daughter) and that will also house the lamps for the heat in the tank....I have a good idea of how I plan do it. I just have to find the time this weekend to actually do it. I think I am going to get a red tail...does anyone have any pictures of established red tail tanks so I can get a general idea of what I want this to look like. 
For substrate I plan to go with reptibark or crushed coconut, heat lamps (any suggestions on wattage for the bulb and ceramic element) The hides will be built from large pieces of slate that I have (cleaned of course) and for water I was actually thinking of partitioning off a 1 foot section of the tank and sealing it so it will hold water, this should help with the humidity..I have a piece of driftwood (cleaned as well) that I am planning on putting in here. Should I add a few plants or no?...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll take some of mine in just a little bit man (after I finish cleaning my cages) and post them for you.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Put some pictures of my snakes and their enclosures http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=105004

Let me know any questions you have about it.


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey...thanks for the idea's...what is that in there...reptibark?.....


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Embowe said:


> Hey...thanks for the idea's...what is that in there...reptibark?.....


Yep.


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

ok..I am gonna run to the LFS and pick up a few things today... 2 water dishes.. couple of vines... and the last thing I am still unsure of....seems like everyone uses reptibark....can I get away with using that shredded coconut that comes in a brick and you add water to it so it expands....and bulbs/heating emelents.... does anyone have any suggestions as to what wattage bulbs I should get ...im looking for high 80's low 90's on the basking side of the tank...and low/mid 80's for ambient temp...mind you the tank is 6ft. long


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Embowe said:


> ok..I am gonna run to the LFS and pick up a few things today... 2 water dishes.. couple of vines... and the last thing I am still unsure of....seems like everyone uses reptibark....can I get away with using that shredded coconut that comes in a brick and you add water to it so it expands....and bulbs/heating emelents.... does anyone have any suggestions as to what wattage bulbs I should get ...im looking for high 80's low 90's on the basking side of the tank...and low/mid 80's for ambient temp...mind you the tank is 6ft. long


I don't see why you couldn't use the shredded coconuts (just make sure you can use them for snakes), but the only concern I would have is keeping the humidity up (which is why I use reptibark, it's great at it). I really can't help you that much with the wattage (you could probably find the answers and your LPS), I don't know too much about that so sorry







But if you can get some under tank heating I'd suggest that... works great.

Btw, and ideal daytime temp. gradient is 88F on the warm side and 78F on the coolside.... you can go off a few degrees, of course


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I have had a few people tell me that putting a baby ball into a take this big is asking for trouble....I dont know if I should do it or not


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think the big tank can be used - but - partition it off. Make it smaller with some form of partition and gradually move the partition back as the snake grows older. The large environment may be too much for it... This is mostly an issue with really young snakes though, for the most part, from what I've _heard_. I've never kept boas or pythons though so I don't know how it is with them - just colubrids.

And a quick comment about the water dishes... Do not build one in as you suggested you were going to do. Cleaning out the water from it would become very problematic. Water dishes should also be periodically sterilized for general health purposes. Many snakes also tend to like to poop in their water dishes. So in general not a great idea.


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I actually changed my mind and may be going with a pair of Bearded Dragons.....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If going with a pair make sure it's two females or a male and a female (preferably two females). Males will fight and kill each other with age.

Also - I would recommend against using sand as a substrate. It's just not that great for them. Use the recycled newspaper cat litter. Safe, dust free, etc. But when small keep them on paper towel or newspaper.

You'll definitely have to partition off a portion of the cage if getting baby beardies. They will stress and not be able to catch food in such a large tank and will probably end up dying as a result.

Good luck.


----------

